# where to buy supplies



## mattech (Aug 8, 2012)

Where is a good site to order supplies for alligator hunting/bowfishing from, preferably cheap-free shipping?


----------



## markland (Aug 8, 2012)

S/H get's ya just about anywhere, but try Backwater Outdoors or heck just order from Muzzy or even better save the shipping and pick it up in person and I will setup and show ya how to use it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 8, 2012)

What is S/H? after I posted this i was doing alittle more searching and found the backwater outdoor site, so far it is the cheapest, I have also been on the muzzy page. I thought about coming up and getting what was on my list, just not sure what all is on the list yet. I was at the muzzy booth at the blast saturday and had a few things in my hand, but got overwhelmed and was not positive on what exactly I needed.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

s/h is shipping and handeling  back water is where i get all my stuff


----------



## Michael (Aug 8, 2012)

You also will want to look at this site. http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/


----------



## mattech (Aug 8, 2012)

bullardsls1 said:


> s/h is shipping and handeling  back water is where i get all my stuff



sometimes you just turn dumb, I was over thinking the S/H,thought it meant something else. thanks.


----------



## JOmegaCV (Aug 9, 2012)

I am new to this game, but I bought my bangstick at:
Bills Bangsticks

And harpoon gear at:
G&B Gator Gear

The sites were pretty cheap but all the equipment looks good and came in two days from Florida I believe.  Looks like it will do the job...


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Bangsticks*

Got my bangstick  at

www.sharkbangstick.com 

    It's 22 mag,  gets the job done. ( not so loud )


                                               frydaddy40


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Aug 11, 2012)

Backwater bowfishing, best prices and fast shipping.


----------



## markland (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah just come on up and see me and I will be glad to go over everything and recommend what you need, heck bring your bow and I'll set it up and tune it all up for ya as well.


----------

